# Handsome Boy!



## tommyboy (May 30, 2012)

I love hanging out with my boy after a fresh shed!
[attachment=4399]

[attachment=4401]

[attachment=4402]

[attachment=4403]

[attachment=4404]

It's amazing how much whiter he gets after each shed


----------



## kamikaze (May 30, 2012)

Its awesome!
its so nice to have a good quality gu..


----------



## HeatherN (May 30, 2012)

man what an awesome boy! i hope mine will turn that white, gotta love extremes. great picture quality too!


----------



## reptastic (May 30, 2012)

Awesome..gotta love those high whites


----------



## tommyboy (May 30, 2012)

reptastic said:


> Awesome..gotta love those high whites



Thanks! We are all striving for adults that look like Storm.


----------



## m3s4 (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking guy you got yourself there.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 31, 2012)

He looks awesome were did u get him may I ask? Sense ur around my area


----------



## tommyboy (May 31, 2012)

I got him from Varnyard last year. How is Almika doing?


----------



## got10 (May 31, 2012)

kamikaze said:


> Its awesome!
> its so nice to have a good quality gu..



very expensive. it might be cheaper to import straight from South America. I was answering Kamikaze's secondary question


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 31, 2012)

She is doin well I will be uploading pics tonight after I soak her again and get some more shed off that needs to come off


----------



## spark678 (Jun 5, 2012)

very purdy tegu!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 8, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome..gotta love those high whites
> ...



well judging by those pics he may surpass storm


----------

